# Cats Don't Dance is the most underrated furry movie of all time



## GatodeCafe (Sep 5, 2008)

Saw it on cartoon network the other day, I'd never seen the thing before. I literally fell in love, it's insanity. I'm learning Danny's Arrival song so I can use it for an audition I have coming up. Best movie ever, is all I can say, discuss.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

I've seen it, pretty funny and never thought I'd see Scott Bakula do a furry movie...


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 5, 2008)

i agree, i feel that movie gets so ignored, its a good movie and the characters are so funky and fun.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, that was on TV a few days ago, wasn't it? I missed it and was a little depressed as a result, I love Cat's Don't Dance! And you're right, it's never brought up enough.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 8, 2008)

Cats Don't Dance is a decent film
to me, Rock-A-Doodle is the most underrated furry film of all time


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> Cats Don't Dance is a decent film
> to me, Rock-A-Doodle is the most underrated furry film of all time



Meh, Rock-a-doodle was okay.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sure there are way more underrated films. Maybe even some that haven't been seen by anyone in years!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm sure there are way more underrated films. Maybe even some that haven't been seen by anyone in years!



Song of the South. Great Disney animation mixed with live action, but due to the racial content, it'll never be released on video/DVD.


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 16, 2008)

I remember this movie. 'twas a cute throwaway, nothing more.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 16, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> I remember this movie. 'twas a cute throwaway, nothing more.


HOLLYWOOD 

WHERE THE STREETS ARE PAVED WITH GOLLLDDDD

WHERE THE FURRIES NEVER GROW OLD

IN HOLLLLYYYWWWOOOOOOOODDD


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven't seen that movie in years. I think I first saw it when I was like...9. It was excellent. I wanna watch it again now. v.v


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 17, 2008)

Headcase Hare said:


> I haven't seen that movie in years. I think I first saw it when I was like...9. It was excellent. I wanna watch it again now. v.v



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNZUYKjORN4 (Part 1 of 8 )


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNZUYKjORN4 (Part 1 of 8 )



And here comes the even more tragic part;
the sound on my pc is completely shot and after weeks, I still haven't managed to fix it. So no movie goodness for me. )=

Awe well.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 17, 2008)

Headcase Hare said:


> And here comes the even more tragic part;
> the sound on my pc is completely shot and after weeks, I still haven't managed to fix it. So no movie goodness for me. )=
> 
> Awe well.



The speakers on the monitor? Or can't you just buy stand-alone speakers?


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 17, 2008)

Nah, there seems to be something wrong with the actual soundcard or something. I already browsed a bunch of tech websites trying out all the advice but none of it's prevailed. =P No worries though.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

Its my favorite movie ever!!!!


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 20, 2008)

Eh... good movie, sure. Most underrated furry movie? Not sure I agree. In fact, my favorite character in the whole movie isn't Danny, or Sawyer, or any of the other animals... it's Darla Dimple. She's so over the top, it's great. XD


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2008)

I remember seeing most of it on TV once and thought it was OK. How unfortunate of it to not do very well at the box office upon its initial release.



TyVulpine said:


> Song of the South. Great Disney animation mixed with live action, but due to the racial content, it'll never be released on video/DVD.



At least not in the US; it has been released before on home video in the UK and Japan.


----------

